# Games on your backlog



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

So the question is *what games have you been meaning to play but, for whatever reason, haven't gotten to yet?*

With a new generation of consoles beginning in only 6 months, I figure there will be a lot of people looking to complete games from this generation... so, I thought a thread like this might be useful. 

It will be useful for me if not for anyone else anyway since I have a lot of games I want to beat but keep forgetting to pick up. I'll use this as a sort of reminder/journal deal and you're all free to do the same. 

Here goes:

*PS4:*
Metal Gear Solid 5
Fallout 4
Axiom Verge
Rebel Galaxy

*PS3:*
Red Dead Redemption 
Deus Ex Revolution 
Dark Souls 
Dishonored
Resistance 3
Killzone 3
Twisted Metal
L.A Noire
Saints Row series
Dragon Age series
Pixeljunk Eden
Unfinished Swan
Vanquish 
Bulletstorm

*PS2:*
ICO
Dark Cloud series
Odin Sphere
Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 3
Persona 4

*WiiU:*
Splatoon
Super Mario Maker
Xenoblade Chronicles X

*3DS, Wii, other:*
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening 
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons and Ages 
Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap 
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks 
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Super Mario 3D Land
Kid Icarus: Uprising 
Xenoblade Chronicles 
Luigi's Mansion 
Monster Hunters 3 
Metroid Prime Corruption 
Every DS/3DS Castlevania game ever
Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker
Earthbound
Eternal Darkness
Super Paper Mario Wii
Pikmin
Super Mario Sunshine

There's probably more, but this is a start.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Is this games that you have but haven't completed yet or games that you've wanted to get and still want to get, but just don't yet?

... or both?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2013)

Personal rule is that I'm only counting games that were unfinished at the time I made my account that I beat after I made the account to my completed list.

My beaten list are games I'm playing again so they aren't a big priority.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess I should play Mass Effect 2 & 3.  Still want to go back and play the Enhanced (or whatever) version of The Witcher.  I don't own any of the Nintendo handhelds, but I do want to play the Fire Emblem games released for them.

That's about it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Is this games that you have but haven't completed yet or games that you've wanted to get and still want to get, but just don't yet?
> 
> ... or both?



More the latter, but both can work I guess...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2013)

I started writing a list, and since I trophy whore it started getting tiresome so just gonna list the "main games", the games I haven't played properly and completed yet. In reality there's _a lot_ more

*PS3/PSN*
Bioshock Infinite
Batman: Arkham City
God of War: Ascension
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
The Cave
Demon's Souls
Dark Souls
Assassin's Creed III
Deus Ex: Human Revolution (maybe)
Red Dead Redemption (maybe)
Double Dragon Neon
ICO/SOTC HD re-releases


*PS Vita*
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Metal Gear Solid 2 and 3
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time (likely I'd play it here over PS3)
Rayman: Origins

There's more so adding when they come to mind


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2013)

Usually i only ever buy a new game when i have finished the last so my backlog isnt that big.

Unfinished games are:

PC 
- *Frozen Synapse*
Bought this in a Steam sale but only played the tutorial. No matter what resolution i select the on screen text and menus are terribly small and i have a 27" monitor standing about 3 meters away from me. So i cant read shit. The game came with the soundtrack though and i listened to that one so often it was worth the money anyways.

- *The Witcher*
- *The Witcher 2*
Another Steam sale, i cant get my gamepad to work with them and i hate playing with keyboard and mouse, its damn uncomfortable doing that while sitting on a couch.

X360:

- *WET*
Got this one as a present, didnt like it very much and stopped playing after a few hours. Dont think i will ever finish it.

- *Super Meat Boy*
Such an amazing game. Still its so frustratingly hard that i never finished it. Whenever i feel like playing a platformer i do a few levels but at this pace it will take me months to get to the end.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> More the latter, but both can work I guess...



Thanks. Well, I'm only gonna count stuff from this past generation, simply because if I haven't gotten older stuff by now, I'm never getting them .

Anyway, when it comes to stuff I own/played, but haven't finished:

*XBox360*
Tales of Vesparia
Resident Evil 6

*PS3*
The Last of Us _[currently playing...]_
Tales of Graces _[currently playing...]_
Ico/Shadow of Colossus _[currently playing...]_
Wet

*Wii*
New Super Mario Bros Wii

*3DS*
Paper Mario Sticker Star _[currently playing...]_

-------------------

As for stuff I want to get/am interested in, but haven't gotten yet:

*PS3*
Bioshock: Infinite
One Piece: Pirate Warriors
Dead or Alive 5
Portal 2
DMC

*Wii*
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Pikmin 2
Super Mario Galaxy (1&2, but mostly 2)
Fortune Street

*3DS*
Resident Evil: Revelations
Sonic Generations
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Code of Princess
Kingdom Hearts 3D


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

*360:*
Saints Row 2
Red Dead Redemption
Ninja Gaiden 2
Dead Rising

*PC:*
Alan Wake + American Nightmare
Arma 2 + DayZ
Ben There, Dan That & Time Gentlemen, Please!
Borderlands
Closure
Company of Heroes
Condemned
Crysis 2
Dark Souls
Dear Esther
Deponia
Deus Ex: HR
Divinity 2
Fear 3
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2
Hitman Absolution
Legend of Grimrock
Magicka
Mass Effect 3
Orcs Must Die 2
Overlord 2
Prince of Persia
Quantum Conundrum
Rayman Origins
Red Faction Armageddon
Serious Sam 3
Sid Meier's Civ 5
Sleeping Dogs
SPAZ
Stacking
Star Wars KOTOR
Superbrothers Sword & Sworcery
Thief 3
Total War: Shogun 2
Vessel
W40k Space Marine
XCom Enemy Unknown

I will never finish all those lol
Because there are a lot of other games in my "to buy" backlog as well


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

This is my backlog of games I already own. 

*Wii:*

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (unfinished)
Xenoblade Chronicles (unfinished)

*PS3:*

Final Fantasy XIII (unfinished)
Final Fantasy XIII-2 (not started)
Shadow of the Colossus (unfinished)
ICO (not started)
God of War Saga (unfinished)
Tales of Graces f (not started)

Damn, my PS3 backlog isn't as big as I was expecting it to be.

*Vita:*

LittleBigPlanet Vita (unfinished)
Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation (not started)
Persona 4 Golden (not started)

*PSN:*

I've already played most of the FF games I'm listing multiple times, so they're at the very bottom of my priority list.

Final Fantasy Origins (1+2)
Final Fantasy 4: The Complete Collection
Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy 9
Persona 3 FES (unfinished)

*PC:*

I'm only gonna name PC games that I intend to play and didn't play extensively on other systems.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution (not started)
Civilization 5 (not started)
Darksiders (not started)
Saints Row: The Third (not started)
Borderlands (unfinished)
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (unfinished)
The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion (not started)
Fallout 1 (not started)
Fallout 2 (not started)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 19, 2013)

The Last Of Us (Expect to be completed this week)
StarHawk
Catherine
Knight Of Reckoning: Amtier
XCOM Unknown Enemy
Fallout 3
Final Fantasy XIII
Demon Soul
Capcom Arcade Cabinet
Darkstalkers Night Warriors & Darkstalkers 3

And I'm sure there are still  few more games I hadn't listed.

The blame is with Playstation Plus service for fatting up my backlog with free games and great discounts. :33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2013)

Simple lack of time....

*Spoiler*: _PC_ 



AI War: Fleet Command
Alan Wake: American Nightmare
Alpha Protocol
Altitude
Anno 2070 Edycja Kolekcjonerska
Anomaly: Warzone Earth
Awesomenauts
Battlefield Bad Company 2
BIT.TRIP RUNNER
Blur
Breath of Death VII
BRINK
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
Capsized
Chrome
Chrome: SpecForce
Club, The
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Costume Quest
Cthulhu Saves the World
Dark Horizon
Dark Messiah Might and Magic
Darwinia
Deadlight
DEFCON
Defence Grid: The Awakening
Descent 3: Mercenary
Deus Ex Game of the Year Edition
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Duke Nukem 3D: Atomic Edition
Empire Earth: Gold Edition
Eufloria
Evochron Mercenary
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition
Fallout: Tactics
FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage
Freespace: Silent Threat
Frozen Synapse
Galaxy on Fire 2™ Full HD
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto 3: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto 3: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto 4
Grand Theft Auto 4: The Ballad of Gay Tony
Grand Theft Auto 4: The Lost and Damned
Gratuitous Space Battles
Hard Reset
Hitman: Blood Money
Hydrophobia
I Am Alive
Icewind Dale: Trials of the Luremaster
Intrusion 2
Jamestown
Jet Set Radio HD
Jetfighter III Classic
Just Cause
Left 4 Dead 2
Lightfish
Little Inferno
Lone Survivor
Lord of the Rings: War of the Ring
Lost Planet 2
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition: Colonies Edition
Magicka
Mark of the Ninja
Millenium Racer
Multiwinia
Nation Red
Naval War: Arctic Circle
Need for Speed: Carbon
Need for Speed: Most Wanted: Black Edition
Need for Speed: Underground 2
Nexus: The Jupiter Incident
NightSky
Orcs Must Die!
Orcs Must Die! 2
Overlord
Painkiller: Black
Painkiller: Overdose
Painkiller: Resurrection
Penumbra: Black Plague Gold Edition
Penumbra: Requiem
Psychonauts
PURE
Quake IV
R.U.S.E.
Red Faction
Red Faction II
Renegade Ops
Rock of Ages
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Saint's Row 2
Sanctum
Section 8
Section 8: Prejudice
Shank 2
Sine Mora
SkyDrift
Sleeping Dogs Limited Edition
Sniper Elite
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
Solar 2
Split/Second: Velocity
Stacking
Star Wars: Dark Forces
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Mysteries of the Sith
Star Wolves
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
Super Meat Boy Ultra Edition!
Supreme Commander 2
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Syberia 2
Tarr Chronicles
They Bleed Pixels
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Thomas Was Alone
Tiny Bang Story, The
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Torchlight 2
Total Annihilation
Total War: Shogun 2
Trine
Trine 2
Tropico 3: Absolute Power
Tropico 3: Steam Special Edition
Uplink
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2: Retribution
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War Game of the Year Edition
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War: Winter Assault
Wiedźmin 2: Assassins of Kings
X3: Terran Conflict
XCOM: Enemy Unknown




//HbS


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2013)

My backlog is a bit too long to list. Doesn't help that most of them are RPGs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Personal rule is that I'm only counting games that were unfinished at the time I made my account that I beat after I made the account to my completed list.
> 
> My beaten list are games I'm playing again so they aren't a big priority.



That's a useful site breh.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Here goes:
> 
> *PS3:*
> Red Dead Redemption



Stopped here.

Play it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

Nearly everything I own on Steam.

Also, Fire Emblem 3DS. I'm actually about 15 hours into it, just took a break to beat some other games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2013)

**PC user for a decade and a half**

**Steam user for 8 years**

**All those summer sales**

It's....it's just too big...and the console backlog is also piling up. Plus I replay the fuck out of my favorite games...I'll never do it, man. Game over, man. Game over!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 19, 2013)

*PS3:*
Dishonored(can play it right now on 360 if I wanted)
Uncharted 2

*PS2:*
ICO
MGS2
MGS3
Silent Hill 3
Persona 4
Bully

*PS1*

Xenogears
FF Tactics
MGS
FFIX(I've gotten several hours in but never completed it)

*3DS, Wii, GC, N64*
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword(currently playing)
Kid Icarus: Uprising 
Xenoblade Chronicles
Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2
No More Heroes 
Luigi's Mansion 
Metroid Prime series
Earthbound
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem


There are a bunch more if I get into older generations and very likely some I missed from the systems I did list but thats enough for now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **PC user for a decade and a half**
> 
> **Steam user for 8 years**
> 
> ...



Actually, given the context of the thread, you mean "Game not finished yet". 


In other news, there is a perplexing number of people here who own ICO, but have never finished it (myself included).


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Stopped here.
> 
> Play it.



All in good time, my dear Nafruito. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> *PS1*
> 
> Xenogears



Dude. 



Shirker said:


> In other news, there is a perplexing number of people here who own ICO, but have never finished it (myself included).



Yeah ICO's one I plan on knocking out sooner than later.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

By the way, thanks a lot for introducing me to this. No sarcasm there, this is a fantastic and elegant solution to my massive backlog.

A checklist of games that doubles as a list of bragging rights/wall of shame.

I won't show mine until I complete a few more 

If only people knew which revered classics I have yet to finish.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> By the way, thanks a lot for introducing me to this. No sarcasm there, this is a fantastic and elegant solution to my massive backlog.
> 
> A checklist of games that doubles as a list of bragging rights/wall of shame.



Thank you. 



> I won't show mine until I complete a few more
> 
> If only people knew which revered classics I have yet to finish.



Quit being a girl and post your list.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Dude.


I figured you'd be more bothered by the fact that I've never played a Metal Gear Solid game. I know of your love for Xenogears but its not as famous of a series and I've told you in the past that I've never played it.

I've also never played a Metroid game outside of a few minutes of one of the Metroid Primes. I personally consider that more shameful than not having played any MGS games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2013)

PS3/360:
Mass Effect 2 &3
Xcom
Red Dead Redemption
Saint's Row 3
Fallout: Las Vegas
Assissin's Creed series
Catherine
Dead Rising series
Tomb Raider
Injustice
Borderlands series
Twisted Metal
Elder Scrolls IV and V
L.A Noire
Bioshock 2 and Infinite
Valkeria Chronicles
Street Fighters IV
Blaze Blue
Batman Arkam series
Dragon Age 2
Bayonette
Hyper dimension Neptunia series
Marvel vs Capcom 3
Portal 2
Dishonored
Alice Madness Returns
Disgaea 4
Sonic Generations
Tales series
Remember Me
Halo 3 and 4
Fable 3

Next post will be nintendo and hand helds


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I figured you'd be more bothered by the fact that I've never played a Metal Gear Solid game. I know of your love for Xenogears but its not as famous of a series and I've told you in the past that I've never played it.
> 
> I've also never played a Metroid game outside of a few minutes of one of the Metroid Primes. I personally consider that more shameful than not having played any MGS games.



Why do I have to choose what to be bothered by in your list? Why can't I be mad at all 3?  

Get on all of them already. 

What are you doing now playing Mafia games? 
Mafia games are stupid just like you have been. 
But you can cure stupid. 
Play those games.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 19, 2013)

I spent the last few months going through everything I hadn't played for my 360 in preparation for next gen

only now I've decided to buy a PS3, so I made a list of exclusives I feel like I should play

*Journey
Demon's Souls
MGS4
Last of Us
Uncharted 2 , 3
Shadow/Ico HD
Ni No Ku Ni
*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

ALL PS PLUS games for the most part. 

Hmm about 10 PS1 classics.

Torchlight


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2013)

Currently playing through Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. 

Just ordered a 3DS too and since my new job has a lot of down time expect my backlog to shrink quickly.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 22, 2013)

I hate to admit it but I still have a lot of backlogs especially for the PS3.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

My backlog is so huge I'm not even thinking about nextgen consoles.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Why do I have to choose what to be bothered by in your list? Why can't I be mad at all 3?
> 
> Get on all of them already.


I will eventually. After Skyward Sword.



> What are you doing now playing Mafia games?
> Mafia games are stupid just like you have been.
> But you can cure stupid.
> Play those games.


Mafia games offer me a type of entertainment that games do not currently offer and maybe never will offer

Get back to me when there is a video game that allows me to psychoanalyze an ever changing userbase on whether or not they're the bad guys or if I'm the bad guy, have to try to deceive and manipulate people.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

Adding Dead Island: GotY Edition to my backlog, since it was $5 on Steam and I had $50 on my Paypal that I forgot about. However, I plan to play it soon since my laptop can handle it very easily. I'm saving the other games in my PC backlog for when I'm home and have access to my actual gaming rig. I don't feel like overclocking my laptop's GPU and frying it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 22, 2013)

I've finished adding everything but steam games. Once I add steam games I'll share my secret shame.

I am only including games I still own. It would be an exercise in futility to remember everything I played on the PS1 and PS2.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jun 22, 2013)

Trail in the Sky
Persona 4 Arena (Story Mode)
Xenoblade Chronicles
Shadow of the Collosus
Red Dead Redemption (played for a bit, forgot the story and didn't touch the game again)
Dragon Age Origins
Vampire Bloodlines Masquerade


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 22, 2013)

Owned/yet to be finished:
PC:
Starcraft
Rise of Nations
Age of Empires III

PS3:
inFamous collection
Gran Turismo 5
Grand Theft Auto 4
Burnout Paradise

Wishlist:
Metal Gear Solid Legacy Collection
Mass Effect Trilogy
Saints Row 4
Metal Gear Solid 5
Tomb Raider
Gran Turismo 6
Beyond: Two Souls
The Last of Us
Portal 2
Prince of Persia
Bioshock Infinite

Watch_Dogs
inFamous Second Son
Destiny
The Order: 1886
Final Fantasy Versus 13(now 15)
DriveClub
Thief 4
Mad Max
Star Wars: Battlefront
The Dark Sorcerer
Primal Carnage


----------



## Hullo (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a few hundred games on my backlog right now. Not even going to list them. Next games I'm playing through are going to be

Bioshock Infinite
Pokemon Black 2 (took a break from it)
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 1 & 2
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Sonic Generations (PC)

My PC's power supply got screwed up so I need to get that fixed. In the meantime I'm on a computer that can't exactly handle games.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Get back to me when there is a video game that allows me to psychoanalyze an ever changing userbase on whether or not they're the bad guys or if I'm the bad guy, have to try to deceive and manipulate people.



So its like CoD Black Ops 2 then?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So its like CoD Black Ops 2 then?


What is this I don't even....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

​
Who's the *REAL* monster, WPK?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I knocked out Prime Corruption...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

So I hear the Steam Summer Sale might be starting tomorrow. Time for people's backlogs to double in size again, putting their hard work to shame.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 11, 2013)

Knocked Portal 2 off my list. Next is Bioshock Infinite.

As for handhelds... Just need to beat the last mission on Advance Wars Days of Ruin and need a couple of more hours on Lunar Silver Star Harmony.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _My huge backlog_ 





> Alan Wake



Time to sack up and play this, even if I hate horror. 



> Bastion



Heard it's really good, so I bought it.



> Arkham City



Bought this during the last Winter sale Steam had. Still haven't even started it. I hear its combat has influenced the style of a lot of recent games, so I'm curious to see what it's like.



> Borderlands



Bought for $5 during a Steam sale over a year ago. Played for 45 minutes. Most of that time was spent messing around with the config files to set the FOV correctly.



> Cave Story



Played for over an hour. Really fun game, just forgot about it and ended up not playing it. Very Metroidvania'ish.



> Dark Souls



Bought it in the recent Steam sale. Got my controller all plugged in and ready for it. I hear it's a terrible port, so I'll see if there's any tweaks I can make to make it less bad.



> Fallout New Vegas



Just bought this today for $5. I imagine I'll spend many, many sleepless nights playing this. Have never touched the Fallout series before, but the idea of a post-apocalyptic open world game is alluring. 



> FTL



Played briefly at a friends house. When it went on sale, I bought it. Probably going to end up screaming at my computer because of this. I'm not good with games where when you die, you start all over.



> Half Life 2



Bought this on sale recently. Probably going to play the Black Mesa mod first, then just watch some youtube video/wiki things to know the ending of HL1. Then I'll jump into this.



> Legend of Grimrock



Have seen this go on sale on Steam and GOG countless times. Finally caved in and bought it. No idea what it's like.



> Metro 2033



Got this game for free for making a facebook account and liking Metro's page. Haven't even opened it because I hear it's scary. Will still play though.



> Mirror's Edge



Played for 30 minutes. Loved the scenery, it's fucking beautiful. Did not like the jenky controller support. Will play again with a mouse and keyboard this time.



> Psychonauts



Enjoyed what I've played so far. Only a little over an hour in.



> Scribblenauts Unlimited



Bought this on sale. Probably going to love the hell out of this game, especially because of the Steam workshop.



> Super Meat Boy



Have heard tales of how brutally hard this is, and how tight the controls are. Got it on sale, and will be playing this one very soon.



> Tropico 4



El Presidente rigged the polls on the Steam voting thing, so this game won. I instantly bought it. Been looking for an alternative to the absolute fucking failure that is SimCity. 



> The Walking Dead



Got this on sale as well. All I know is Clementine is supposed to be a good character, and Kenny is an asshat.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: _My huge backlog_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is nothing, I assure you. My backlog numbers in the hundreds. Closer to a thousand at this point.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

Mother of God.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Mother of God.



Exactly.

Also, I know a guy who has a backlog so gigantic, we calculated that playing 8 hours a day, 5 days a week would take him about 36 YEARS to complete.

That man is a mod in this forum.

I dare not speak his name.

lol, fuck that. It's VoodooKnight.

OH, and if you're wondering how we calculated it:



We also didn't take into account MMORPGS (of which he plays many).


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: _My huge backlog_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huge backlog! BAH!  Your meager backlog is much smaller most of us! 

--------------- 

Currently playing through _Super Paper Mario Wii_.

You know, for all the crap this game gets for not being exactly like TTYD its still a really good time. A bit on the easy side though.


----------



## Violence (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Binding of Isaac

Portal 2

Dark Souls

The Walking Dead

Catherine (unlocking all endings)

Tomb Raider 2013

The Last of Us (I finished it but I wan't to find all firefly pendats) 

Castlevania: Lord of Shadows

Persona 4

Assassin's Creed III

Splatterhouse

Devil May Cry

The Crooked Man

Dead Space

Dead Space 2

Dead Space 3

Heavy Rain

Far Cry 3

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Naruto (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, it's time I reveal my shame:

*485~ games*



I haven't added any steam games to the backlog because I use categories to keep track of that stuff. Total hours played for each game should give you a general idea of what games I have yet to finish if you want to dig that deep, save for some discrepancies concerning games I pirated on release and completed then bought later.

I have finished roughly 20% of my steam games.



I'm not done adding games, but at this point all that's left is a few Android games that aren't bullshit and whatever classics I can't remember having played that I no longer own.

Also, there are a number of games I have played to 90% completion and then got rid of or just gave up on playing altogether (Final Fantasy XIII being one of them).

Browse through to find the games that I have not yet finished that I know I totally should have and have fun judging


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll only judge the fact that you actually bough Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines. You actually  have the moral highground by pirating the game rather than buying it.

Also, you play far, far....far too much Dota 2.

Awesome collection though.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll only judge the fact that you actually bough Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines. You actually  have the moral highground by pirating the game rather than buying.
> 
> Also, you play far, far....far too much Dota 2.
> 
> Awesome collection though.



Yeah I know they fucked Troika over. And get this: I actually had the physical copy of the game way back when, but lost it.

Oh, I just remembered another game that I forgot to add: Doom 3.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a fucking shame that various games from the late 90s / early 00s are harder to get to run on current hardware/operating systems than fucking DOS games


----------



## Furious George (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Browse through to find the games that I have not yet finished that I know I totally should have and have fun judging



Eh, its mostly DS games which don't mean too much to me. Your list wasn't as bad as [*JOURNEY*] I no longer want anything to do with you.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Eh, its mostly DS games which don't mean too much to me. Your list wasn't as bad as [*JOURNEY*] I no longer want anything to do with you.



I seriously burst out laughing


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

My backlog list has extended thanks to the Steam Summer sale, but thankfully not all of them are majorly time consuming.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmm, mostly unfinished? I usually start anything I get but forget to go back. Some I've only done a few minutes, but there's a couple I'm hours into and just... stopped. >.>

+ Catherine
+ Ni no Kuni 
+ Sound Shapes
+ Mass Effect 3
+ Bioshock 2 DLC storyline; Minerva's Den
+ Fallout 3
+ Ookami

That's all I can remember at the moment. I wonder if I'll ever get back to them or new games will continue to entice me and distract me. >.>


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 27, 2013)

I recently bought Ni No Kuni and the Ico/Shadow of the Colussus collection..... I'll add those to my backlog and now I've realized that 90% of the games on my backlog are RPGs..... 

 it's going to be a long time till I get to them.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

Finished Link's Awakening.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 14, 2013)

Xbox 360
Assassins Creed Brotherhood/Rev/3(Not too sure if about 3 though it seems a lot different from the other games from what I've seen.)

PS 
Demon Souls


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

I keep wanting to knock some games off this list, but than something new comes out and I can't.  

I at least did Zela OoS and OoA.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 3, 2013)

_Xenogears, Chrono Cross_ and _Mother 3_. Of course, none of those games have been released here, and I doubt they ever will be at this rate, so I probably won't get to play them. 

Aside from those...I'll probably take a look at _The Last of Us_ to see what the fuss is all about. _Persona 4_ also sounds good, but I'm a bit hesitant about it as I'm not that interested in playing in a high school setting.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> _Xenogears, Chrono Cross_ and _Mother 3_. Of course, none of those games have been released *here*



Where is here?


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Where is here?



Europe. **


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2013)

I just added 

Infamous 1+2
Soul Calibur V
TTT2
Heavy rain
God of War 1-3
The entire Metal Gear Legacy collection
Gears of War 3
Valkyria Chronicles
FF 13
Dragon's Dogma: DA

to my Backlog

I will never finish this


----------



## Daxter (Oct 3, 2013)

Adding FF III-2.

I want to get into this so bad and something is holding me back.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll go with games I own but have yet to play (to me, that's a backlog, game that I don't own but want to play is a wish-list)

Dark Cloud
Eternal Sonata
Grand Theft Auto 4
Hyperdimension Neptunia
Jak 2 and 3
ICO/Shadow of the Colossus HD Collection
The Last Story
Mana Khemia 2: Fall of Alchemy
Mass Effect 2 and 3
Okami
Phantom Brave
Radiata Stories
Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Rouge Galaxy
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2
Silent Hill 4
Sly Cooper 2 and 3
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Super Paper Mario
Tales of Legendia
Uncharted 2
Xenoblade Chronicles
Xenosaga 1-3

Way too much shit, usually I'll buy more games than I have time to play for (or could have time for but only if I sacrifice a lot of time with movies, shows, anime, comics, etc. and that's not happening). Doesn't help I just got a Wii U and since I never had a Wii I'm beginning to get all the games I wanted for that system as well. Hell, there's still quite a few PS3 games I want to get and a few PS2 ones I want to track down as well. Oh, and there's at least a dozen DS games that I own and haven't even touched yet. Fucking hell.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2013)

So I played _Phantom Hourglass_.... but I won't be finishing it, mainly because its a piece of shit. Scratching that off the list. 

Gonna start _ICO_ really soon.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay... 

So I played_ Dishonored_ (good stuff) and I've played as much of _Monster Hunters 3_ as I am ever going to, so that's two off the list. 

Playing _ICO_ now and am going to buy _Dark Souls_ like yesterday. 

Slowly but surely.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2016)

Ah, forgot about this thread....

So last game I finished on this backlog was Dark Souls, but that like 2 years ago. lol

Added MGS5, SM Maker and Splatoon. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Stein (Jan 25, 2016)

Just with games I have.
EDIT: Post Steam Lunar Sale

*PC: 
*Sonic Generations
Psychonauts (almost finished it...)
Torchlight II
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Amnesia
Fez
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
Tomb Raider (2013)
Super Meat Boy
Trine 2


*PS2:
*Ico
Shadow of the Colossus

*PS3:
*FF13
Little Big Planet
Hydrophobia: Prophecy 
Dragon's Crown
Okami

*PS1: 
*Castlevania SOTN (just finished it )

*Wii U:*
Xenoblade Chronicles

*N64:
*Banjo Kazooie (I got up to Freezeezy Peak and then never played it again for some reason)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (accidentally deleted my file )


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2016)

Stein said:


> Just with games I have.
> 
> *PC:
> **Sonic Generations*
> ...



That's one sexy backlog. 

You're in for a grand time if you ever get around to playing some of these.


----------

